# Anyone own a Scirocco?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

My wife wants a Scirocco... :roll:

She wants to get rid of her gas guzzling BMW 330Ci and wants the VW to be more economical without too much reduction in power. She'd prefer auto and likes her creature comforts - so leather, air, heated seats, electric roof, decent stereo etc and she likes the white.

I like 'em but know nothing about them, so I need some pointers to make me look knowledgable, informed and able to make the right decision... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Can you guys help please? 

Cheers

rich


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

A mate has one and says that parking sensors are a must.

Dan


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I have a 2.0TSi GT DSG in Candy White with Black Leather.

The new 2.0TSi has 210ps (mine is a 200ps 2009 59 reg). Certainly won't be as quick as the 330, but coupled with the DSG the 210ps will feel as quick, I reckon.

Candy White is a great colour for the Scirocco. The panoramic roof makes the car a lot noisier and a little less sure footed. As far as sounds go, well, the Dynaudio is an option, and is excellent, by all accounts. I didn't go for it and have no regrets.

I don't have parking sensors either. These aren't necessary for most, depends on ability/confidence I guess. The visibility out of the back isn't the greatest in fairness.

Factory fit bluetooth is useless unless you have an rSAP enabled mobile. Most modern phones don't have this and therefore don't work.

Adaptive Chassis Control (Normal/Sport/Comfort) is standard on the GT.

In a nutshell, the only extra I paid for was the black leather. Everything else that the GT had to offer (2zone Climate Control, B Pillar back privacy glass, fog lights, touch screen media, ipod/usb connection) was more than enough to keep me happy.

Having owned a Revo'd Mk1 225 Coupe and Cayman S, this 'Roc is arguably my favourite of the 3.

I'll be glad to answer any other questions you have.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and I average 34-37mpg. The most I've had out of a tank full was 41.1mpg (calculated).


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, keep it coming. We looked at an ex-demo today with loads of toys. Nice. 8)


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Scirocco <3


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

also looking at the sirocco's to replace my octavia vrs

i do like this one

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2206935.htm


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

alexasTT said:


> also looking at the sirocco's to replace my octavia vrs
> 
> i do like this one
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2206935.htm


The scirocco does look good in that green colour. It really stands out


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

andyTT180 said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> > also looking at the sirocco's to replace my octavia vrs
> ...


It's much brighter in the metal though.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > alexasTT said:
> ...


not sure what it would like to be to re-sell but love it seem to only see them in white or blue or that naff looking darker red


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

the green ones look ok, standout colours only work if you keep them in top shape and don't do anything silly in them, they seem to be multipliers to what you do. perfectly detailed green car = ace. crashed green car = lol.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I recently moved from the E class to a Scirocco 2.0 tsi GT (210bhp), black with leather, etc. Enjoying the drive so far, had a Bury bluetooth kit fitted (dealer fit was poor & had to get someone else to install it properly) & rear parking sensors. Coming from the 3 litre diesel it's a different kind of power & sensation but there's a nice wee aggressive note from the exhaust and completely different to drive, but it's great fun so far. I did get 42mpg on the dis on the way home once but took me much longer to get home. Usually average 32 - 35mpg.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

My wife took delivery of a Scirocco R a few months ago and absolutely loves it.

They are great looking cars and it gets a LOT more attention than my TT, but I think thats becasue you don't see many of them about, especially the R's.

I have driven it a few times and it handles great and feels quality.

Same engines as in the TT so we all know they are great.

I think your wife would enjoy a Roc so can defo recommend one.










ps: 
the touch screen stero is fantastic and dsg same quality as Audi so consider those boxes ticked.
Even the R is quite economical (depepdent on your driving)
and best colours (IMO) are rising blue and candy white


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:


>


They are pretty meaty looking from the front in particular in R spec - I think you have got to really love them to spend R money on a Scirocco though - aren't they about £30k?

Charlie


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

They aint cheap cars but the step up to R from GT spec is worth it.
Circa £30k is about right but you don't need to add many extras as most things come as standard.

The R gets the TTS 265 bhp engine and the trick electronic slip diff does help get the traction down really well.
In the dry anyway, you do have to be a bit more steady in the wet, but thats the same for all FWD cars with over 200 bhp.

The R gets all the nice gloss black exterior and interior bits.
Different style front valance, side skirts, rear diffuser, HUGE dual rear exhausts, bigger roof spoiler.
Alcantara seats, heated seats, xenon lights, auto lights, exclusive R alloys, blue needles on the dials, LED drl's etc etc.

It was a big difference when we looked into it and yeah it was quite expensive but it does feel money well spent and it is ultra rare which is always a bonus ... we plan to keep it for at least 4 years too so that will help.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

RCZ is better looking than scirocco and better built? what planet do you live on. The RCZ looks awful, the fronts horrible and the rest just looks disjointed.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > RCZ is better looking than scirocco and better built? what planet do you live on. The RCZ looks awful, the fronts horrible and the rest just looks disjointed.
> ...


granted a lot of TT owners dislike the RCZ personally I dont think the front looks like it matches the rest of the car and I hate the way the window line on the doors takes a sudden jump on the back quarter. The renault is very nice for a mid sized hatch


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Out of those 3 photos....the Scirocco looks the best! :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought Tosh was just trying to stir things up, but if you just go on those photos the Peugeot is by far the better looking car. I also agree that there's a huge amount of negativity about the RCZ on here just because the press compared it's looks to the TT from the start.

That being said, from a reliability and build quality point of view, it must be a safer bet going with the VW.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Spandex said:


> I thought Tosh was just trying to stir things up,


That`d be quite out of character wouldn`t it, I mean who`d expect him to slate a VW?

Anyway, looks are subjective.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Wolfsburger said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Tosh was just trying to stir things up,
> ...


A VW? Who cares if someone slates a VW on a TT forum. I think most of the bias is to do with the comparisons made between the RCZ and the TT.

Looks may be subjective, but the thing that stands out the most is how the VW looks like a hatchback (which, lets face it isn't the exactly a car type to set pulses racing) whereas the RCZ looks like a sports car. I know, that doesn't mean it drives like one, but if we're talking about looks alone, the RCZ has put itself into a different bracket.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

The RCZ looks like a piece of shit, apart from the back window it is identical in every way to the 307cc it is a truly hideous car, and I'm not saying that as a TT owner who is jealous of the attention as I genuinely couldn't care less, I just find it hilarious that people really think they're in the same league. The Renault doesn't look much better and they're both French so the build quality is going to be diabolical! The Scirocco is gorgeous, really stands out at the top of the VW range, I have a mate with a GT and another with an R, both really lovely cars, don't feel too different to drive than the TT, I considered an R over my TT but I thought with no kids I best get the TT while I can!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Ha Ha yeah the Roc looks terrible doesn't it :lol:



















The Pug and Renault are so much better :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Ha Ha yeah the Roc looks terrible doesn't it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic - looks fabulous, bit of spacing on the rear wheels would make it look a little less pinched at the rear.

Charlie


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Ha Ha yeah the Roc looks terrible doesn't it :lol:
> The Pug and Renault are so much better :lol:


Totally agree.

You'd have to be daft to buy the VW.
Then when you look in the window its even worse (hard to believe i know)

VW hasn't had well made, reliable cars for year. its just marketing (look at the breakdown stats) - don't tell me you believe the marketing in the mags and on the TV. You'll be buying tampons next to make you a good roller skater, or diesel aftershave to make you 6"6 and a model with stubble. :roll:

I was planning and getting a Wii and hoping Louise Rednapp would pop round for a game....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> VW hasn't had well made, reliable cars for year. its just marketing (look at the breakdown stats) - don't tell me you believe the marketing in the mags and on the TV.


For the purpose of this discussion, all they have to do is make a more reliable car than a Peugeot. I think they can manage that.

I've never really liked VWs (they always seemed like the sort of car people with no ambition would buy - going up in the world by just buying a German version of what you're used to) and I never fell for the whole reliability thing because it was never backed up by the stats... But, they still managed to do better than the French marques.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> VW hasn't had well made, reliable cars for year. its just marketing


Hmmm ... not sure what you are basing your 'opinion' on Tosh as the Roc feels very well made and solid.
No saggy seats or cabin squeaks to be seen or heard anywhere :roll:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I highly doubt the scirocco is badly made, if I was buying a small coupe that wasnt a TT it would be the VW every time.

The RCZ is what it is and after the intial hype dies down it'll be pretty worthless just like the 206cc when it first came out. when are you ordering your RCZ toshiba?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello,

I have the Roc, Candy White and love it. Build quality is as good as the TT was and the feel inside is sturdy. I like it so much that I have got another one on order.

going from 140TDI back up to the 170 and also getting the S-tronic.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Below are two extracts from the reliability charts, broke down by manufacture.
> Its based on warranty claims. VW is by far the worst of the large manufactures.


By far the worst of the large manufacturers? BMW, Volvo and Renault are below VW right?

Besides people who buy peugeot's don't make warranty claims because they expect it to be shoddy! :lol:

You should also take into account that this survey includes cost of repair and obviously Peugeot and Ford parts are going to be cheaper so therefore cost of repair is lower which makes them appear better. Renault is obviously particularly awful as they haven't even got the excuse that the parts are expensive!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bet if i pop over to the RCZ forum they will be saying how bad the TT is
Bet if i pop over to the ROC they will be saying how bad the VW is....

Yep, All TTs are crap and the drivers are tossers and the quality is crap.

you really do have a terrible attitude :roll:

saying that you've owned many TTs and definately fit into the tosser category :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The above comment about the TT is not mine, its taken from the RCZ forum.
Point is people simply say WHATEVER they have is good and EVERYTHING else is bad.

I'd love to know what the psychology behind this is, but I've been on 8 forums tonight and no one has a good thing to say about the TT. Seems like about 4 million people have owned one (not bad to say no where near that have been made) and swapped for one reason or another. Mostly "gay" "hairdresser" "dull" "boring"

I don't care if I've owned it or not. i say it how i see it, if i like something the badge or stereotypical associations mean nothing :wink:


----------

